# Skylights are a PITA.



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 5, 2013)

Started this framing at 6 this morning and finished by lunchtime. I have been looking at it all wekk trying to come up with a shape that didn't look stoopid. Main problem is this is a remodel, and the existing rafters stayed and the new ones actually stack and extend over the old roof to a new ridge so it would plane out. Problem is the old roof is all over the place and is hardly strait, so the tunnel had to get strait through the old rafters. Then the opening is ever so slightly off line so the pitch is somewhat different on all 4 sides, so each "hip" is a different irregular.The less of these in the world, the better. Also, I gut the electrical notch for the romex exactly where the installation instructions said to, only to fine they missed thier own location by an inch.

View attachment 1845


View attachment 1846


View attachment 1847


Brent.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1845


View attachment 1846


View attachment 1847


/monthly_2013_07/sl1.JPG.88c382d1b38c3363b2935ba69f756bd0.JPG

/monthly_2013_07/sl2.jpg.d41d55c8c542b5fdb6daf2d5a03dd7b9.jpg

/monthly_2013_07/sl3.jpg.0509c31eae29b805e1960e7e6deea437.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Jul 5, 2013)

With a built in tray ceiling looking up toward the skylight.  Nice.

OR

Are those reverse purlins?    LOL


----------

